# What Masculine traits would you say you have?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

can be anything

i would say

burping and eating steak.

neither male but often associated with male


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

My cold black heart.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I got balls.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Cooper said:


> I got balls.


I got hair on my balls.


----------



## Rlc307 (Jan 14, 2018)

I will give a few.
1.) I can do a sh*t load of manual work. I do the yardwork, big landscaping projects. And remodeling the house. Growing up I always saw the men do these things (besides my own mom).
2.) My sex drive. That is usually associated with men.
3.) I can throw down at a Chinese buffet.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I've become more of a leader, I've taken charge, I don't take any crap for very long and I work my butt off until I can't even stand.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I suppose everything. I don’t have any traits I would call feminine, so I guess that makes all my traits masculine.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I possess these masculine traits: courageous, goal-oriented, protective of those I love, physical, funny, action-oriented, sexual, intellectual, responsible, rational, strong in character, self-reliant, disciplined, honorable, competitive, sporty.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a penis.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Personal said:


> I have a penis.




Me too! I keep in in my nightstand drawer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Me too! I keep in in my nightstand drawer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At least you don’t have to run down and make it a sammich  every time after it comes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Me too! I keep in in my nightstand drawer


I hope you remember to give it some exercise. :wink2:


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Personal said:


> I hope you remember to give it some exercise. :wink2:




I take for a walk from time to time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

When I get lost, I won't ask for directions.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

High sex drive. Goal oriented. Go getter.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

My penis is also in a drawer


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> My penis is also in a drawer



Mine too. The whole thing won’t fit on the bed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

